# Evga gtx 590 classified edition is it good performer.



## macho84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys i am planning if possible by next month i can get a gpu from US. Let me know the Evga gtx 590 classified edition is it a good performer.

My Final spec as follows.
CORE 17 2600K
4GB X2 2133 RAM 
MSI A GD80 G3
CM HAF X
GLACIAL TECH 950WATTS
CROSAIR SSD 250GB 


THE GPU i saw in Amazon at $720 its ok for my budget. Atleast i save 8-10k as my friend is coming so i wont have much on currency conversion .

Let me know if you know any other good deal. Also they are closer to dc metro so shipping wont be a big addon to the total cost.

Thanks

Just wanted to know whats the weight of the gtx 590 on an average max i wanted to know. Is that single card max power consumption on full load will my above psu sufficient to power that card for now. Later 2 years i will go for another psu if required on second card.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

Good news for you. No other deal can touch that!


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

Rather get HD 6990 if you really need that kind of power. That too from India itself. Warranty?

Don't know whether the GTX 590 you are talking about is a revised edition, but GTX 590s have VRM and heat issues. Failure card.


----------



## Omi (Aug 9, 2011)

ico said:


> but GTX 590s have VRM and heat issues. Failure card.


this.

somewhere around 40k you can get the 6990 with warranty
check 6990@GolchhaIT.com for 35k w/o taxes and shipping. Please verify the authenticity of the site before buying, it has opened recently. 
consider this only if you are using multimonitor setup/Eyefinity or the true potential of the card will be *completely* wasted.

Later if you may feel like, add another 6970 and trifire, or if insanity is what you prefer get another 6990 and quadfire

For single 6990 the 950W is sufficient, but not for anything further.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 9, 2011)

better to go with 6990 as 590 is found to be having some issues with heating and all and even with overclocking.it is actually a failure as told by ico.
you can find some videos in youtube in which burning of card is shown.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

Omi said:


> consider this only if you are using multimonitor setup/Eyefinity or the true potential of the card will be *completely* wasted.


this too.

HD 6990 and GTX 590 are too powerful for a single 1080p monitor. Get GTX 580 instead if you are going to use a single 1080p monitor.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

ico said:


> GTX 590s have VRM and heat issues. Failure card.



Wow, didn't know that before.  Thanks for enlightening us/me.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 9, 2011)

@ico,
if he wants a future proof system then isn't it better to go with it,as this graphics card my required after 1-1.5 year.who knows...


----------



## macho84 (Aug 9, 2011)

I accept all views. But i didnt look into the warranty part. Let me look in to that. I know HD 6990 is a good card. But which is future proof. I dont want that later 2 year after games demand more than 6990 and I am happy to add another card. But is that gtx 590 is that problematic.

I am using HAF X case still you say that air flow is not sufficient . Then i had to go for a cooling device for the gpu as well. I believe the design of the card is the issue as there is only one fan which isnt sufficient for this high end card. Its all manufacture defect on the cooling part. How cum they design a high end card with only one fan. I am not sure now which card to go.

Let me relook into that.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ If you want something future proof, then i suggest you to ditch all current offerings.

Wait for next gen gpu's. Amd's 7 series is just round the corner and has a completely new architecture. They will have 28nm dies and way more powerful than current gpu's based on vliw5/4 architecture. It will have compute engines capable of both rendering and general purpose computing by utilizing opencl efficiently. Early rumors suggest that they will be far powerful and have much better rendering capabilities which are not possible in current gpu's. The next gen gaming consoles are also most likely to use them.

Nvidia is also releasing its 28nm kepler gpu's and its the successor to the current fermi architecture with almost 3 times the performance as initial speculations suggest. But it will arrive next year Q1.

I suggest wait for 7 series and splurge your money on them. Its completely worth it and more future proof as well.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

+1 to Vickybat...

Its not wise to go for GTX590/HD6990 @ 1080p jus to make a future proof gaming rig... 

@OP, If u cant wait till the next gen GPUs, better to settle with a GTX580 as it will let u game with full glory @1080p for atleast 1~1.5 years...

Still u need a something beastly, go for 580SLI/6970 CF...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Agreed with Vicky here. Price of either of HD 6990 or GTX 590 is near 40K which is really very high amount. So waiting a little to get a hands on the upcoming AMD 7000 card is highly recommended.

However, if you want it just now then HD 6990 is anyday a better option than GTX 590. GTX 590 has very poor VRM design in almost every review sight there is a mentioned of burnt GPU while pushing the card little further. On the other hand HD 6990 does not have any of these kind of problem and can be pushhed further. In Guru3D testing it was able to run @ 955 MHz, compared to the standard 830 MHz stock speed.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2011)

before any descision check this out


----------



## Omi (Aug 9, 2011)

Future proofing is a myth
If you have a large budget, better get something that gets the work done, save the rest of the money, add more,  and get the other significant when it comes.

If you are gaming 1080p single monitor, add another 5770 if you feel so, you performance will jump to 6970 for just 6-7k more. Wait for the 7xxx.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @ico,
> if he wants a future proof system then isn't it better to go with it,as this graphics card my required after 1-1.5 year.who knows...


After 1.5 years the mid-end graphic card for ~20k will be better than HD 6990. Price comes out to be same if you buy a 20-25k graphic card now. 

Future proofing is a myth. It doesn't mean you have to spend more now for the sake of it.

[offtopic]





vickybat said:


> Nvidia is also releasing its 28nm kepler gpu's and its the successor to the current fermi architecture with almost 3 times the performance as initial speculations suggest. But it will arrive next year Q1.


Speculations rather suggest that things are looking grim for Kepler.  It is yet again a huge die and will be manufactured on TSMC's 28nm HKMG high-power process. Whereas AMD's Southern Islands are on TSMC 28nm HPL which is similar to HKMG but tuned for low power.
[/offtopic]


----------



## vickybat (Aug 10, 2011)

ico said:


> [offtopic]Speculations rather suggest that things are looking grim for Kepler.  It is yet again a huge die and will be manufactured on TSMC's 28nm HKMG high-power process. Whereas AMD's Southern Islands are on TSMC 28nm HPL which is similar to HKMG but tuned for low power.
> [/offtopic]



You got it from semiaccurate right?

Well nothing is said about the die size except amd 7xxx to be based on HPL which is a derivative of HKMG with lower power. Kepler's TDP will be same as fermi but again are speculations.

Sources say that nvidia's architecture isn't suitable for the HPL process and so on. 

I take semiaccurate with a pinch of salt. Btw here's what i got:




Spoiler



Given the late Q1, maybe, time frame for Kepler, it looks like that part will be on 28 HP. One related point, low power tends to mean lower clocks, and Nvidia runs their shaders at 2x the base clock, in the neighborhood of 2x what AMD runs theirs at. This may be the key differentiator that enables AMD to use 28 HPL while Nvidia’s architecture may be unsuitable.

Short story, AMD is coming out with Southern Islands soon, Nvidia and some lower end SI parts are probably gated by TSMC’s 28 HP process. We know why Q3 is going to be an exercise in pain for Nvidia, and if the information above pans out, Q4 is shaping up for a repeat. Thanks to Chipworks, we now know how the pieces are lined up.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

nVidia's likes big and 'hot' chips.  Obviously it won't be suitable for the low-power process.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 10, 2011)

sorry guys and op,i forgot the amd 7### series.op better to wait and go with 7000 series.


----------

